# which swap is better



## Guest (Oct 17, 2002)

Hello all what do you think is a better swap?
s13 (sr20det) or a rb25det?
please let me know what you gurus think


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

RB hands down. If you can, get the RB26DETT!!! Totally rockin shit.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2002)

*still think the RB25DET over the SR20DET?*

i wish but wondernig about aftermarket support compared to the sr20det (s13) model if i should just get that swap done...i want to be able to hit 13's...comfotable with high reliabliity to..so i nkeo i can i nteh sr20 dont know abouthte rb25det motor..plus the aftr support on it...


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2002)

overall the sr20det will be better , faster, and cheaper.. the installation unless you know how to do your swap and all the mounts would cost about 15grand just labor wont be as fast cuz of so much weight but would be rare to see this i seen it done just not by many cuz its so hard if you know what you are doing go for it if you dont know shit of what you are doing or know nothing at al about RBs dont even attempt you will be wasteing money on so many things and run into problems not many people can help you with. i suggest the SR20det ofcourse s-13 redtop =p


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2002)

an RB swap is insane a ca18det or sr20det is something more sensible plus n ur car and on ur wallet


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2002)

*everyone has convinced me*

red top sr20


----------



## KaOz (Oct 24, 2002)

*!!!SR20DET!!!*

By far... the SR20DET is SMARTEST CHOICE TO MAKE!!! 

Hell, if I had a Skyline I would put an SR20DET in it to piss off all other Skyline owners/drivers!

The power potential of the SR20DET is 600RWHP without touching major internals. It would cost you almost nothing to install and with the money that you would spend on an RB26DETT you could tell the Skylines to KISS YO @$$!!!

Also, the RB26DETT would SOOOO WEIGH DOWN YOUR CAR that you wouldn't even need an engine... you might as well get it towed! haha! *Joke*. 

I suggest you check out Signal Auto's Silvia S15 with an SR22DET (TODA .2 BORE KIT) and see the sticker on the side window! *It is of a kid (with the word SINGAL on the back of his jacket) pissing on SKYLINE! Hahahaha!!! I almost killed myself laughing when I saw that!!!

!!!SR20DET!!! 

If someone told you to jump off a bridge would you? YES... right... well, then get up and GO GET YOURSELF AN SR20DET BOY!!! 

SINcerely,
KaOz.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2002)

*heh thanks KaOz*

gonna go for the s13 swap thanks bro


----------



## rudeboy (Oct 27, 2002)

you guys must be crazy!!!!
i can tell people are still left out in the fark about RB swaps.
#1 the RB swap (especially the 20 and 25) aren't half as hard or expensive as people think. an RB20det clip is less then an SR motorset. 

i laugh when people say dont RB cuz of this and that.
the RB25 only weighs like 70lbs more then the SR....
there is no REAL major cutting or welding to be done.
the RB20 can make 300hp with a fuel pump, fuel computer(like apex'i), and more boost.
this is with stock injectors, intercooler, and turbo.
so while you spend twice what it costs for an SR to make 300hp i'll be there in a week.

my 2 cents


----------



## KaOz (Oct 24, 2002)

rudeboy said:


> *there is no REAL major cutting or welding to be done.
> the RB20 can make 300hp with a fuel pump, fuel computer(like apex'i), and more boost.
> this is with stock injectors, intercooler, and turbo.*


You forgot to mention that the RB engine uses an AWD (all wheel drive) tranny! So, that would make no sense in the S13 (240SX) because it would cost you greatly to do a simply TRANNY CONVERSION! But hey, you would be the first with an AWD Silvia!  Hahaha!!!

Well, you may be correct in regards to the RB20 motor. It is a fact that the RB26DETT engine has 350HP, however, due to the "Gentleman's Accord" which is more of a verbal/ethical agreement between all Japanese auto manufacturers... these engines/cars were tuned down to 280HP. In fact, it is all in the ECU which controlls the fuel, etc... 

Solution, buy a Skyline and re-program the ECU and you have 350HP within seconds! This is without any other mods!!! The reason for thie "agreement" - if anyone is wondering, is because Japan has strict emission regulations. Thus, more HP means more fuel and more fuel means more emissions!!! 

Nice to know that this agreement is now abolished and expect these beasts from the east to have an incredible amount of HP stock! Who knows, maybe the disappointing R36 will have a good 400HP! Time and patience will tell!

Also, where do you plan to find parts for the RB20 engine... my friend? Do you not think that even if they are available... that the price will be so inflated it wouldn't be affordable and worth it. I would find it rare to see parts for any RB engine to be affordable, let alone available. Also, to import an RB and to find one will at least take you a good 2-3 months! Where as SR's are all usually in stock with most engine importers! 

An SR has a good 205HP (S13 engine) already stock. So, if you want a *budget SR20DET* with power, then simply get parts from the 300ZX which you will find used. Meaning, that the cost is next to nothing. 

For more info, check out Sport Compact Car's Project Silvia and see how much they pay for things! Go on the next and check it out! Not a bad example of what I am talking about - *budget Silvia*

I do commend you in making a valid argument! Keep up the smart comments and the good spirits! *I do love how Nissan owners and fans use their brains - unlike other car owners!* 

Take care and keep on smiling,
KaOz.


----------



## rudeboy (Oct 27, 2002)

for one not ALL skylines are AWD so there will be no tranny conversions or awd S13's
the GTR does in fact make 300 and change crank hp. the gentlemans agreement is just a handshake, nobody actually follows it. why do you think the Supra and 300zx, and the 3000GT VR-4 all make more then 300hp from the factory? its been documented.  
as far as engine parts go go to these guys 
there are more places to get your parts. besides, we all know the saying-speed costs money-
there are places in the US with skyline front clips in stock. like i said yesterday, an RB20det clip costs less then an SR motor set 

i also subscribe to SCC and have read both parts to Project Silvia. do you realize that this time last year SR's were goin for $1500? look now. 
i'm waiting for my R33 front clip as we speak. so while guys are saving for FMIC and nismo injectors and tryin to figure out how to wire in the fuel computer i will be making a good 300hp in no time. you can get there with an SR after about $1500-$2000

hey, i love a good debate. especially with openminded people


----------



## KaOz (Oct 24, 2002)

*Dear rudeboy...*

You make a strong argument and that I like! 

In regards to the "gentleman's accord", it was only a handshake. That, you are correct. However, the companies did follow it! (i.e. Mazda RX-7 FC/FD, Nissan Skyline R33/R34, Honda NSX *all types*, Subaru WRX *JDM*, Mitsubishi Evo V/VI, etc.) All of these cars were classified as having 280HP. (See Best Motoring Video's 
for test drives and specs). 

I do give you credit in regards to the Supra, 300ZX and 3000GT. You do own the rights to those! =) 

But if you also notice, the HP potential in all these engines could easily be 350


----------



## KaOz (Oct 24, 2002)

*OMFG>...*

OMG... I accidentally cut my reply... stupid ALT tab! hehe!!!

As I was saying, all these cars mentioned could easily have the 350HP stock potential, yet they don't. 

But, very good point made by you in regards to those cars!

=====
What would the advantages be in getting an RB engine - specifically, the RB20DET? 

Please list and inform me... I am ignorant to this news!

Thanks.

SINcerely,
KaOz.

P.S. A good debate fresh'ns the mind!


----------



## rudeboy (Oct 27, 2002)

besides the RB20 being cheaper i found the perfect explaination for you. 


"The RB makes about 13kW more than the SR in the early days (160 vs 147) but the SR has been making more than that in JDM cars in the last few years.

The RB is inherently stronger than the SR. The bottom end is absolutely bulletproof, I mean absolutely. Strong little rods, a full crank girdle as standard design. Small light pistons and short stroke. It will safely rev to 9500 on the stock bottom end. (Of course you would want to do a nice clean rebuild if you were going to do that on a regular basis).

The top end is the same. Everything is small and light and it will rev to 8500 absolutely no worries, and I hav seen on stock engine (big turbo and accidentally no rev limiter in the Microtech) go all the way to 9400rpm without valve bounce.

That is an amazing feat.

They can be made to produce up to 500HP on stock internals having a really short life. In fact the best known one of these only died because the wastegate hose fell of and it took 35psi and threw a rod. That engine had been flogged mercilessly for a year at about 250rwkW.



The SR is a typical 2.0L 4 cylinder in that it is about as big as you would want a 4 cyl to be. It does not have the small piston and short stroke advantages of the RB but is still a very strong bottom end. Ultimately I would say not as strong as an RB in stock form, but it is teh difference between a lot of HP and a lot plus a bit more.



The SR has much greater drivability due to having more low and mid torque than the RB. But I reckon the smoothness of the RB and it's absolutely amazing revability counterweight that nicely."

there you have it. instead of me counting down it's all right here.
hope this helps. anymore serious questions just AIM me - 

rude240


----------



## KaOz (Oct 24, 2002)

*Well done...*

Well, there have been some excellent points made in this discussion! Glad to hear it!

Thanks for educating me on the RB20 engine!

Keep up the good spirits and knowledge!

A friend,
KaOz.


----------



## rudeboy (Oct 27, 2002)

kaOz-man i didnt realize you were right up in the T.O
i'm in buffalo

small world


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2002)

Kimchee, if your KA is strong, just turbo it yourself. Use something like a garrett t28 or maybe a powerdyne SC. The parts for the SR's are murder by comparison.
PLUS, the KA can handle 6-9 psi without comprimising the engine. Just my 2c ...
Good Luck!~Jarret


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2002)

*wow*

i wasnt trying to inflict a mild but intelligent discussion 
just curious of others opinions....and i really apperciate everyones
honest and insight


----------



## rudeboy (Oct 27, 2002)

hey jarret,
i really don't personally know anyone with turbo'ed KA's so i'm curious to see how reliable they are after long term use.
i know of a handful of tuning companys/shops that sell kits but never hear of longjeviety(sp) issues.
the KA's CR is perfect for boost but but i'd be worried about how long at minimal boost.
any word?


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2002)

i can confiidently say that i dont know...heh


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2002)

Rude boy, 

None that I can see, so far (fingers crossed). I've been running 6psi boost for over a year now with no leaks, pings, or ticks.

Although mine is supercharged, boost is boost. So wether you turbo or SC, just keep a gasket set handy at all times...in case.

Beware, power IS super corrupting, for one can just dial up (so to speak) more power on a turbo, whereas (luckily) I can't. Horror tales exist of guys running 15 psi and higher to get more right foot thunder, they get it ...but for a price.

-Jarret


----------



## rudeboy (Oct 27, 2002)

cool, boostin a KA for over a year. got any pics of your set-up?
as much as i know about the S13 i've never seen a SC'ed KA.
and youre in toronto, right?
well since you're not THAT far away we should get up next year and have some fun. there are always tons of meets out by NYC . a bunch of us rollin out there would be a sight.


----------



## KaOz (Oct 24, 2002)

One guy in Sport Compact Car (in the issue) did a turbo setup for his KA24DE. However, it took him about 3 engines to get it all right. According to him... he only did it because he didn't want to get an SR20DET... however, he regrets it because it costed him WAAAAY more after all the parts and new engines.

So, there is your answer = not very reliable as a turbo engined. 

Lata,
KaOz.


----------



## rudeboy (Oct 27, 2002)

oh, i forgot about that one.
you can swap in an SR with the price of a good turbo set-up. plus an engine built for boost.

but if people can make it work then good for them.


----------



## KaOz (Oct 24, 2002)

*An Idea...*

How about all us people in Canada go to that meet that *rudeboy* is talking about in NYC. I assume most of us are within Quebec and Ontario... so, if someone really wanted to... the trek could be made without major hassle.

Any thoughts?

I think it would be AWESOME!!! Just imagine... a good 30-50 cars trek'n down to NYC for a meet and representing! We could invite/contact the Nissan 240SX Club of Ontario (a friend of mine runs it) and various other Nissan clubs! WoW... that would be awesome. Imagine if we had at least 100 cars! OMFG!!! That would be INSANE!!!

Let me know of what you think. Maybe we can/should set something up for the summer time - or whenever the meet is in NYC.

Lata,
KaOz. 

P.S. *rudeboy* keep me informed with the NYC meet dood!


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2002)

I d still rather have a ca18det


----------



## rudeboy (Oct 27, 2002)

they have lots of little meets through out the year in and around NYC. just last week there was a nissan meet in Englishtown new jersey.-at the drag strip- everybody knows englishtown.

so all we have to do is figure when everybody is ready and hook it up. in the spring or summer we're trying to get in some track time at Watkins Glen . if not actually race then all hang out and have fun in the pits with some cool sports cars.

i aint goin anywhere anytime soon. so we can figure somethin in for soring or summer.

us at club240 
and altimas.net 
will be lookin foward to increasing the #'s


----------



## KaOz (Oct 24, 2002)

Hey... well, let me know. Email me and we should start to work on something. How crazy would that be though... honestly... omg... 240's... G20's... everything and anything @ the big meet. = Hey, we could even call it "The Big Meet"! 

Well, email me. I am in talks with 2 other *organizers* of various things.

Lata,
KaOz.


----------



## rudeboy (Oct 27, 2002)

the way things seem to go we'll all organize with club240 
altimas.net 
and the one other forum, whats it called?
www.sr20deforum.com


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

too bad i'm in texas


----------



## rudeboy (Oct 27, 2002)

there might be a convention in atlanta.

all is not lost


----------



## KaOz (Oct 24, 2002)

*drift240sxdrag...*

So your in Texas... so wha... make the trip dOOd... maybe there will be some peeps in Texas coming out too, but don't know it...

spead the word and see what happens... 

Lata,
KaOz.

P.S. Would like to see you at the meet!


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2002)

its not as bad as bein in louisiana


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2002)

*alright....*

good debate with the rb20..but what about the rb25? thats the swap im starting to get interested in. can anyone provide solid info? on the swap into a s13 and facts about the engine ect. thanks alot


----------



## rudeboy (Oct 27, 2002)

i can


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2002)

*well.....*

dont be shy


----------



## rudeboy (Oct 27, 2002)

same as Rb25


----------



## NightXCZ77 (Nov 12, 2002)

I can give all info on it....I've done the swap


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2002)

*rb25 vs. sr*

well can u think of any reasons why u prefer the RB over SR for a 90 s13 5spd? thanks....


----------



## rudeboy (Oct 27, 2002)

SERIOUS POWER POTENTIAL


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2002)

anybody from the toronto area that could give me and idea as where to get an sr20dett for a 1991 240sx , and the required drivetrain components


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2002)

send a message to KAOZ.... he's in T.O. and I believe he can help you. 
As an aside, you do know that the SR20det doesn't pass Ontario Drive Clean? ( as in can't , won't and will never)

best of luck,
-Jarret


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2002)

thanks for the heads up as it will be a track/show only car emissions will not be an issue


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2003)

the SR20DET is better for the 240 then the RB25 but the RB20DET is great for the 240. there is not as much aftermarket support for the RB20 then the SR20. but who wouldnt love to have a inline 6 turbo in there 240. I would have to say for anyone who has a small budget like my self then the SR20 is better.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2003)

*Rb versus Sr*

Are you all crazy?? You guys should be surfing Australian websites where the Skyline is more common as well as the 240sx. The Rb25det swap has been done numerous times there by guys working right out of their own garages at home. There are lots of pictures documenting the swap. The RB25det fits on the stock motor mounts except for the tranny mount which would need to be removed and reversed to fit. Also a small section of the hoods skeleton needs to be removed, a dremel can do the job, to fit the intercooler piping. The Rb motor is virtually bullet proof and with proper mods can withstand boost that produces over 1000 horses!!!! nuff sed!!! On stock internals you can get it to run 500 to 600 horses with bolt on upgrades. The sr20det, although a great motor, would need extensive internal work to run that much power. The RB25det is also run in th JGTC (Japanese Grand Touring Championship) basically the Formula One of Japan. I've seen video's of an RB motor running about 850hp doing 8 seconds quarter mile. The only problem is findong one of these motors. I'm looking for it myself to put into a 95 240sx. (My car) Lastly, Rb25det (94-97) 250hp; SR20Det (205-225hp) same years.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2003)

where is a good place to get a rb20det swap because that is the front clip i am looking for.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

are u guys crazy... this thread has been closed ages ago!

SR20 over RB20 if ur gonna go RB go 25


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

uh huh:jump:


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2003)

why sr20 or rb20, a rb has a better block and inline six does not hurt... just wanting to know the down side of rb20


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

displacement... if u want a 2L displacement then gor SR
if you want an RB go RB25DET


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2003)

rb20det and sr20det have the same displacement..... I don't want the rb25det. But I thought the rb20det was better than a sr20det.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

yes at least u kno they got the same displacement

now think about it

2L for an inline 6 do the math better yet let me do it for u
.34L to each cyclinder

2L to a 4L 
.5 to each cyclinder

any questions?

i think u needa do some more reasearch on the SR and RB before u make a decision


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

japan considers rb20 and rb25 to be crap. like how we consider an engine out of a geo metro to be crap. (maybe not that much but u get my point..right??) maybe its because its so common there..i don't know. but according to some of my relilabel sources, they just consider it to be not that great of an engine.. sr20 over rb20 anyday.. rb25 is a lil diffrent and a rb26 is totally different story..

back to the main topic.. ka vs sr. i like both


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2003)

sr=aluminum block, rb=iron block. I would prefer inline 6 or a 4 cylinder, yes there is least displacement per a cylinder but there is also to more cylinders. If the rb20bet is so bad, why does produce more power than redtop sr??? I am not talking about a 255hp s15 sr20det because then I will be thinking about a rb25det for that kinda money. I still don't see the advantage of sr or rb20det....


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

its lighter and its cheaper and blah blah blah blah..  some ppl just like the sr better than rb as a personal choice.. like how some ppl like mcdonalds better than burger king or wutever..

i don't exactly know the specs of the rb20det.. what kinda turbos do they have on the rb20?? the s13 sr20 has a T25 which isn't that great..


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

hahah inline six doens't matter when the displacement is that low ur squirting like spit into ur cyclinders...

with an S15 SR20DET i woulnd't go for it either
with that money RB26DETT

but anyways back to subject Night, the guy with the sticky bout RB series engines even he SAYS SR over RB20 so if u don't belive me then belive him


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2003)

I just read the whole sticky started by night and I did not read anywhere stating that the sr is better than the rb


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

if u did more research u would kno this urself, he is talking about the RB25DET mostly in that thread so... i would suggest doing somemore researc, because it seems you have no clue in the topic


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2003)

that is because he has a rb25det in his car.... and in your opinion and logic, a rb25det is worse then a sr20det because it has less than .5L per cylinder.... I am not saying the sr20det is bad, but i would prefer a rb20det if it saves me 1000-2000 dollars.
and as for the japanese thinking the rb20det and rb25det are crap that is because they have all the engines and resource and they are plentiful to them, they think nothing of them. kinda like taking them for granted.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

if you reread the posts i have posted, it never says in my opinion the RB25 is worse then the SR20 it says the RB25DET is better then the SR20DEt

BUT the RB20DET is worse... and that is what you want to get.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2003)

you still have to tell me why it is worse..... beside it has smaller displacement per a cylinder and the small weigh difference, what makes the sr20det so much better than rb20det. because if there is a good reason, I would go for a sr20det. I just don't seem to see it. why don't quit going in circle and tell me....


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

k go find out the hard way when u buy ur RB20 that is SOOOOOOO cheap cuz u like it that way, then u can go off and race SR's who will put a smacking to u. just rmeber i told u so.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2003)

To try to put to rest why the SR is better than the RB is in three points:
1- SR is readily available anywhere in North America at all ports.SR has many more Mods available at way many more tuner shop locations than the RB.
2- SR has more mechanically servicable parts and was available in detuned forms over here (Infiniti g20 and Sentra SE/SER)
3- SR is lighter and maintains the delicate Front to Rear ratio closer to 50/50 split than the RB. Reducing understeer and allowing more oversteer(drift).

There is no person who can conclusively say that adding a couple hundred pounds on the front end of a S13 or s14 ISN'T detrimental to the suspension and control/handling of the car.

So, unless you have buckets of dough to dump down the drain on a RB swap, put the multi thousands of difference in making your red or black top belt out even more ponies!

My 2cents...
-Jarret
1994 240sx LE Supercharged.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2003)

the thousands of dollar difference that I will spend on a rb??? the rb is cheaper so I don;t get it and install is similar to that of a sr so I don't see this more money in a rb... more parts of available for sr.... like what.... pistons and internal?? because I recall turbos don't really have engine specification to them as what engine they can ONLY be used for. So all this aftermarket.... I don't see it.....

as for drift240sxdrag. I am not saying you are wrong. You could be as right as there can be, but I still don't see the techniquie reason or the valid reason why the sr is better than a rb20det. And honestly, Stock for stock, I think a rb20det will beat s13 sr20det.


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

-jarret: i doubt that the weight difference of the SR20 and RB20 is "a couple hundred pounds". yeah, it'll be a little heavier since its an iron block, but not that much. 
p.s.- last i checked all '94's were convt's & AT. why bother using that for your platform? and what supercharger do you have?

-drift: i fail to understand why you think displacement per cylinder is so important. having more cylinders and the same displacement will just smooth out the exhaust flow, making it _more_ usable to the turbo (same idea as an equal length exhaust manifold).

-vspec: i don't think its so much that the japanese consider the RB20 (and RB25 for that matter) to be crap, its just not as good as an RB26 and wouldn't be worth swapping into a silvia since it doesn't really have any more potential than the SR. it is becoming more popular, though, since drifters like cheap cars and the R32 GTS is getting pretty cheap.

-jazzvuu: as far as performance or potential, they're pretty equal. the main advantage of the SR20 is the near-infinite availability of parts. if you choose the RB20 you'll have to look harder for not only performance parts, but replacements too (do you really want to have to special order an oil filter every time you need the oil changed?). where you may have a plethora of upgrades available for each part of the SR, you may only have one or two options for the RB20. plus, any parts you do find will likely have to be ordered from directly from japan.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2003)

thanks dude, that clear up alot. I don't know anyway. I was really going to go for a 240sx plus swap idea but I guess I am kinda fickle. And it seems like people hate people in the 240sx community... (just my perception). I think I am going to just save up some money and go with a twin turbo rx-7 FD. Sorry if it is a disappointment.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

jazzvuu: ALL 240 owners are in a fickle  ka or sr or rb.. it's a question that could NEVER be answered and be 100% correct. different people think different things and have different ideas as well as different preferences.. me?? i'm more a ka or sr kinda kid..not really a rb kinda kid. uless it's a rb26dett  nah..we don't hate people in the 240sx community.. just get a little hostile once in a while.. bizzy b sumed up that lil discussion very well. hey, a rx7 is a SWEET car. there's one about 4 houses down from me and i *drool* everytime i see it. anyways, i wish you best of luck and hope that you'll get a 240 sumday (after the fd)


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2003)

Dizzy, i was referring to the rb25 with the weight difference, an inline 6 should be at least 33% heavier than an inline 4 because of the added weight with the added cyllinders to the length of the engine....Add the difference between a cast iron head and an aluminum one and the difference becomes greater.

Every little bit counts, Even with the rb20, this way you don't have to move the battery for 40lbs, or buy a bloody CF hood to save 20lbs.


As for the boost, It's a powerdyne BD11 90 deg. scroll putting out 9psi. As for the transmission, the automatics were designed for torque and pulling, as in the Frontier truck. So, it easily handles the added horsepower in stock form. Also the car runs at 500 rpm lower on the highway with the overdrive gear....and since all CVT's were AT, I didn't have a choice.

L8R,
-Jarret


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

bizzy b said:


> *-jarret: i doubt that the weight difference of the SR20 and RB20 is "a couple hundred pounds". yeah, it'll be a little heavier since its an iron block, but not that much.
> p.s.- last i checked all '94's were convt's & AT. why bother using that for your platform? and what supercharger do you have?
> 
> -drift: i fail to understand why you think displacement per cylinder is so important. having more cylinders and the same displacement will just smooth out the exhaust flow, making it more usable to the turbo (same idea as an equal length exhaust manifold).
> ...




Ummm no. You can use the oil filter off of a KA. Both are good engines. Just depends on your end goal. My end goal is approx 300rwhp. EASILY achieved on an RB20. SO, when I get my front clip for 1836 shipped, and do the swap myself, I can use the extra money I would have used on the SR to get more goodies. I didn't get an SR because I personally think it is overrated. Barring a breakdown, who cares if the parts hae to be ordered. What I plan on doing is ordering ahead. Get the headgasket soon. That way if it goes, I have one handy. Same for other misc parts And with more people doing the swap, more parts will be stocked. Of course everyone has SR aftermarket parts.....everyone is dangling on SR nuts right now. Which is good. I get my RB20 WAAAAY cheaper, so when this swap becomes more popular and RB20's go for 2 and 3000, I wont have to worry about getting raped. But both are good engines....


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

yeah..like you said, all ka, sr, and rb are very good engines. that is awesome how you got a rb20det front clip so cheap. good luck on your swap. i still think that both ka and sr can achieve 300hp rather easily. well, its not a 50hp upgrade but they are still capable of it easiliy. by what kind of turbo's are on rb20det's??


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> *yeah..like you said, all ka, sr, and rb are very good engines. that is awesome how you got a rb20det front clip so cheap. good luck on your swap. i still think that both ka and sr can achieve 300hp rather easily. well, its not a 50hp upgrade but they are still capable of it easiliy. by what kind of turbo's are on rb20det's?? *


The RB20 comes with (I forget) a turbo with a T3 flange. I actually was going to turbo my KA after tossing around the idea of a CA18. What stopped me was my head gasket blowing. I tried to repair it myself, but my SOHC had issues. So I opted instead for the CA. Best bang for the buck for my situation. I would have liked to KA-T again my SOHC was on its last leg. I believe 300rwhp on a RB20 is like injectors, turbo and ECU away. Then up the boost a notch.


----------



## areitu (Jan 15, 2003)

I am going to tell you to get an SR20DET whatevertop, and here's why: You can get info about it, a bunch of people told you it's better (Honda Boy Style), it's very easy to get installation help with if you're a DIY , and my alterior motive of keeping RB swaps a rare thing so RB prices don't suddenly spike by the time I get around to it. Everybody who dosen't have an SR can tell you all of the cross-referenced US parts for it.

I am going to tell you to get an RB20DET. Here's why:
It's smoother and has a flatter torque band. It has slightly more 'wow' factor, and sometimes, it's cheaper. You can use a Skyline gauge cluster if you'd like, and the engine is long, like my ding-dong.  Some people will mistake it for a KA (and that's when you mess with them: "My custom exhaust system gives it this six-cylinder sound."). But, what oil filter, and clutch assy do you use? Which downpipes fit? Will it work with a 240SX exhaust?


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

Areitu-My Rb20 is in right now. The stock RB downpipe bolts right up to the stock 240 exhaust. I blieve you can use any Nissan Engien oil filter (my KA and RB oil filter looked exactly the same. Different colors and what not, but the size looked exact. And you can use the Z32 N/A clutch. That engine IS long. I was amazed how beautiful it was.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

nx2000 said:


> *Areitu-My Rb20 is in right now. The stock RB downpipe bolts right up to the stock 240 exhaust. I blieve you can use any Nissan Engien oil filter (my KA and RB oil filter looked exactly the same. Different colors and what not, but the size looked exact. And you can use the Z32 N/A clutch. That engine IS long. I was amazed how beautiful it was. *


Buy a 3" enhaust - dont use a stock 240 item, youll be choking the RB.


----------



## areitu (Jan 15, 2003)

I already know nearly all of the US-compatible parts and stuff. I asked to make a point on wether or not the person knew. My only major concern is wether or not A/C can be wired in to work, because I live where it gets 100+ during the summer. And I was pretty sure the stock exhausts bolt up because I've talked to, and seen other RB-S13s, and it was never mentioned as an issue so I assume it just works. 
I can't stand it when something "unique" and relatively few people do (like how the SR20 swaps used to be) turn into something Civic people rave and rant about as an easy way of getting 300hp and the origional meaning and purpose get lost. But it's your money, your life. I'm just jealous that one is able to do it in the first place.


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

areitu said:


> *I already know nearly all of the US-compatible parts and stuff. I asked to make a point on wether or not the person knew. My only major concern is wether or not A/C can be wired in to work, because I live where it gets 100+ during the summer. And I was pretty sure the stock exhausts bolt up because I've talked to, and seen other RB-S13s, and it was never mentioned as an issue so I assume it just works.
> I can't stand it when something "unique" and relatively few people do (like how the SR20 swaps used to be) turn into something Civic people rave and rant about as an easy way of getting 300hp and the origional meaning and purpose get lost. But it's your money, your life. I'm just jealous that one is able to do it in the first place. *


A/C is very6 keepable. Here is the problem. The KA compressor looks like it will bolt up, but the line was 4-5 inches too short. So I chucked it, BUT kept the compressor just in case. I will eventually get A/C back....I plan on moving back to Cali so A/C would be nice

Also I dotn plan on keeping the stock exhuast on. For test driving purposes, I bolted everything back up. I plan on getting a 3" dp/exhaust very soon here.


----------



## areitu (Jan 15, 2003)

Getting a custom line bent for you at a shop dosen't seem too hard. Someone told me it was the wiring that was the problem.


----------



## rudeboy (Oct 27, 2002)

fuck he say she say...get what you want....

ok...your engine is always better....


i wish a mod would shut this thread down


----------



## 420sx (Jul 22, 2003)

who cares whats better, ones a six (RB)the others a four(SR), both tuned properly can make serious HP, the question is whats better for you? dont get your panties in a bunch about it...and dont be jealous because another KA has bit the dust...it worked fine it got used and now its sleepy and wants a rest.
this thread was the biggest waste of my time its all opinionated BS. why doesnt someone start a thread about swapping the pros and cons, what they did, what extras they had to buy, how long it took them, and so on....like nx2000 now that might be some sort of discussion... other than my RB is better than your SR...IT SHOULD BE!!!! more displacment and cylinders cept for the 2.0, if it wasnt would anyone consider it? now if you want your car to drive how it was supposed to get the SR or if you like your KA rebuild it and slap a turbo on it. money should be no object when building a car otherwise your selling yourself short on everything.
oh and to all of you arguing over what your gonna put on and how much HP its gonna make afterwards grow some balls and actually buy it and put it on we all would really love to see what kind of numbers you come up with...isn't that what these forums are for other than your problems...if not go ahead and correct me.
Further more I dont think half the people on this thread arguing about whats better even have a SR or RB motor in thier car, I know I don't I was just trying to get info, there isn't much just six pages of useless muttering. so if you actually have one in your car say whats up! and how your car drives now with the swap...
thanks and sorry for the long post but Im sick of "I was told","I Think" the only actual post that I didnt feel dumber after reading was the first one.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

that was one huge post, that i did not finish.


----------



## areitu (Jan 15, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> *that was one huge post, that i did not finish.  *


420sx has got a point. But you wouldn't know.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

areitu said:


> *420sx has got a point. But you wouldn't know. *


who fucking cares?


----------



## 420sx (Jul 22, 2003)

I do, thats why I wrote all of that. Apparently, you do also would you have checked out this thread otherwise...still more bullsh*t 
Mr. soon to be RPS13 we dont care what "you think" what do you know! anything? or nothing at all because you dont care?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

alright kid, no one fucking cares about what YOU are saying, apparrently no one is responding to ur POS thread, hey **** its 240sx not 420sx now that just makes u look like a dumbass. i kno plenty, but why do i neede to post in a thread that was started in 2002? yea exactly, this thread is history ***. keep it there

i suggest u shut up before everyone flames u


----------



## intrepid (Jun 25, 2003)

you guys really can spin alot of bullsh*t can't ya.



420sx said:


> *
> this thread was the biggest waste of my time its all opinionated BS. *


the single most correct comment ive seen in this whole thread.

I doubt hardly any of you have actually driven or been taken for a ride in an SR or RB powered car, I have experienced in one form or another(either behind the wheel or shotgun) every skyline and silvia platform made, modded and stock, with the exception of the r33/34 GTRs.

I'm not going to give an opinion or comment because no real specific question has been asked. theres pros and cons of all motors, you have to choose one that will suit your driving needs and wants. 

so stop reading magazines and get half a clue.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

you can't say that... because of 420sx's new rule you have to have proof with every fucking post you have...


----------



## beansnrice (Jul 5, 2003)

i have experience in an SR and Ka powered car... have yet to ride in an RB powered car. 

i believe its all a matter of preference and what budget you are working with.

my personal preference would be an sr or rb in an s13. i'm not too familar with the ca... but i'm sure its pretty stought as a modded engine. but with an s14 (heavier car) i'd go with a ka-t. just in that the ka has more displacement and will provide more torque.

but in all i say it really is a matter of preference and budget. because all of the motors that you can swap have great potential and will perform the same when you get to big hp numbers... cause well all of them will have custom parts.


----------



## 420sx (Jul 22, 2003)

drift you are the child stomping around like you didnt get your lollipop...oh have you never heard of 4:20 its a joke, apparently that texas heat has gone to your brain and fried it so why dont you calm down because you dont care remember... 
oh and i never said you had to have proof I just was just weeding out BSers like yourself and your stock 240sx with one cam why dont you drive it into the rio grande and cool off because your not hot sh*t and you probably never will be nor will your car....
...."Its 240 not 420"....you childish fool!!! I have a new reason on this forum...
...I'll bet you have never even taken your car to the strip to drag or drift it so whys your name drift240sxdrag?


----------



## 420sx (Jul 22, 2003)

ok beans and intrepid anyways how did they pull? corner? and did it plaster a smile from ear to ear?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i bet u don't even have a 240sx drop top my ass, u probably can't even drive yet, so u choose to dawg my ride, at least i got a car, bitch


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

so now ur dawgin where i live huh? well at least i don't live in washington... a good state right? Powered by the Washington Redskins

a team worse then the Coyboys...

LIFE IS GOOD


----------



## 420sx (Jul 22, 2003)

your right I dont have a car...that my parents bought for me...
God have you even graduated from high school yet? 
I thought you were tired of posting on this old thread?
or do you have to have the last word, a last word is what someone mutters before they die!

so...just to let you know I will be disregarding all of your childish comments as the ramblings of a fool who thinks he's grown, you'll read the pettiness of your arguments someday


----------



## 420sx (Jul 22, 2003)

washington D.C.is not a state I never said texas was bad just the heat went to your brain and the redskins do suck no argument there..


----------



## 420sx (Jul 22, 2003)

LIFE IS GOOD...


----------



## JeffForSale (Jun 12, 2003)

420sx said:


> *LIFE IS GOOD... *


----------



## 420sx (Jul 22, 2003)

thats a great picture!


----------



## beansnrice (Jul 5, 2003)

whats wrong with texas? i like it just fine 

to answer your question, i'm breaking in the motor now...  it only has 212 miles on it as it sits. there is a hose that i need to replace seeing as heat is getting to it from my manifold and its very squishy and folding over itself... and there is a small pin hole in the upper radiator hose.

but lets put it this way, i'm boost about 7 psi and at half throttle i'm having a hard time getting traction. 

i'm not gonna claim any kinda huge hps numbers seeing as i'm on the t(oo small). we'll see once the motor is broken in. oh and this is my second clutch LOL the other came apart on me. doh!

the hicas ps pump that i have is shot also... leaks fluid out like a mug... but have no fear... getting a new one so cornering will be easier


----------



## intrepid (Jun 25, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> *you can't say that... because of 420sx's new rule you have to have proof with every fucking post you have... *


i'm buying a digital cam when i get my tax back

which reminds me, i shoudl get around to doing that....


----------



## intrepid (Jun 25, 2003)

420sx said:


> *ok beans and intrepid anyways how did they pull? corner? and did it plaster a smile from ear to ear? *


what cars? depending on the driver, all cars were pretty good  driving the r33 normally was a bit shite. stock rb25det is definately a let down, so soft, bit like an r33.


----------



## intrepid (Jun 25, 2003)

beansnrice said:


> [B
> my personal preference would be an sr or rb in an s13. i'm not too familar with the ca... but i'm sure its pretty stought as a modded engine. but with an s14 (heavier car) i'd go with a ka-t. just in that the ka has more displacement and will provide more torque.
> [/B]


hardly enough wieght to make a difference in an s14. dont forget, s13/14s came out of the factory stock with sr20s, its more suited to both silvias as the RB engines are more suited to the skylines.

that said, no doubting the a turbo KA will provide the goods. I've probably said it before, i feck of the KA all together, but thats because im in australia, u guys have different rules etc


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

420sx and drift, u guys need to take it down a notch.. and keep this from turning into another sr vs rb thread. doubt it's gonna happen tho.. =/


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

lol it won't, its gonna be a Drift vs 420sx thread muahahah


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

keep with the KA24de and all the money that u would spend on either engine, put into that. get a turbo, intercooler, exhaust, cams and pistons. There you go... a lot of power.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> *keep with the KA24de and all the money that u would spend on either engine, put into that. get a turbo, intercooler, exhaust, cams and pistons. There you go... a lot of power. *


thats what i would like to do, but i'm swaying towards an SR since i found some people who can pass me on emissions testing for 20 bucks, but i needa get a job first


----------



## 420sx (Jul 22, 2003)

Thats a damn good idea drift!
we should just start a thread to talk shit about people.


----------



## 420sx (Jul 22, 2003)

who wouldnt post something there? anyone not like to talk shit?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

what was the point of ur last 2 posts...??


----------



## 420sx (Jul 22, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> *lol it won't, its gonna be a Drift vs 420sx thread muahahah     *


didnt read that?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

he was kidding


----------



## 420sx (Jul 22, 2003)

I know and so was I! muahahahah DRUGS!!


----------



## MontyCrabApple (Feb 11, 2003)

Hi dude. All I have to say is, how much money do you have and how fast do you want to go?



I LIKE YOUR NAME 420sx. Weed Rules!!!


----------

